# 2nu



## Applellial (Feb 19, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone else is aware of them. I heard the song Spaz Attack on a local radio station, and I don't really know how to describe it. Humorous and dark, definitely experimental. But nothing else was ever produced after their 90's album 'This is Ponderous'... and what a shame that is.


----------

